
Ask HN: How did you build an audience for your blog? - vsergiu
I like to know how did you pick a subject and built an audience for your blog since I am considering starting my own.
======
chriskottom
I wouldn't claim to be any kind of expert, but the advice you need to hear
right now is: start. Write about what matters to you. Don't wait to come up
with a coherent thesis or mission statement about what your blog is before
you've written the first post. If you start writing regularly, you'll find
what you care abut and what resonates with others, and that's the sweet spot
where an audience can potentially be found.

------
galfarragem
I am not an expert but I have a niche blog for 3 years:

a) Subject: It is much easier/faster/more rewarding if you blog about
something you are an expert (or something that you are really interested in
learning) and ADD VALUE to the community. If you want to blog for money, the
same principles apply, but as somebody wrote here, you need to look for the
sweet spot and target the largest audience/market possible.

b) Build an audience: Use your expertise and specially be CONSISTENT. You
don't need to blog everyday but make it predictable (once a week, once a
month, etc) if you want people to come back. Good content is better than SEO,
but you only pick the fruits 1-2 years later as your work compounds.

------
cblock811
Here are some best practices I follow: \- Post regularly, so every Tuesday, or
every Tues/Fri \- Make a content calendar for planning \- If you link to
people or companies let them know, as long as it is valuable they will share
the content \- Tweet our your articles. Maybe invest in a small campaign

Here are some blogs to read to get you started:

[http://www.quicksprout.com/the-advanced-guide-to-content-
mar...](http://www.quicksprout.com/the-advanced-guide-to-content-marketing/)

[http://okdork.com/blog/](http://okdork.com/blog/)

------
kdlmm
I started mine few months ago. It's not big but by adding only 1 article each
month, I come close to 10k users per months and 17k page views. My advice
would be to start your own blog now, write what matters to you and do quality,
not quantity. Also, post articles on Twitter, Google+ Community pages and
LinkedIn (if it's relevant to your job)

~~~
vsergiu
Nice, thx for the reply :) I actually read your blog yesterday even before
posting the question on HN. I liked the small project you did with Angular and
Node.

~~~
kdlmm
Small world ! Thanks :)

------
trienthusiast
Hi, www.runningshoesguru.com here, 500k visits/month.

My suggestion is to go for the blue ocean. Either blog in a sphere that is not
crowded, or be significantly different than any existing player.

Easier said than done maybe, but have a goal in mind and strive to be the
absolute best. I dont agree with the "just write".

------
jordsmi
On top of what chris said, write unique articles. If you are just going to
rehash what everyone else is already saying, people have no reason to come to
you.

~~~
thenomad
I'd slightly disagree here.

If you can write good information posts based on information that has already
been shared elsewhere, but do it in such a way that it becomes intelligible to
a new audience, that's a solid and useful blogging approach.

